# GoBank Uber debit card ATM locations?



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

All of the "free ATM"s listed on the Uber debit card appear to be retail stores that typically allow for some cash back with debit purchase... They usually have a limit, as low as $60 (Costco) upwards of $100 or so (Walmart).

Is this how they expect you to pull out cash, via debit purchase w/ small amounts as cash back? Or is there a different procedure that allows you to withdraw larger amounts without a purchase?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

raisedoncereal said:


> All of the "free ATM"s listed on the Uber debit card appear to be retail stores that typically allow for some cash back with debit purchase... They usually have a limit, as low as $60 (Costco) upwards of $100 or so (Walmart).
> 
> Is this how they expect you to pull out cash, via debit purchase w/ small amounts as cash back? Or is there a different procedure that allows you to withdraw larger amounts without a purchase?


The ATMs inside the store is what they are talking about. Lol


----------

